# CM9 Opinions



## scottemory72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to buy the PM9 but it's not real cheap, so I'm looking at the CM9. Can you guys tell me about it?


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

Love mine. A friend has a PM9, and we have shot them together. Triggers and controls are the same. You can't tell the difference at the range. 

I think that the PM9 has a dovetailed front sight vs. a staked sight on the CM9, and polygonal vs. cut rifling. The external machining on the slide is a little different, and the slide stop is a different construction. The differences save you a little money. I think the CMP9 is a great value. Good Luck!


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I bought mine a couple of months ago. I was told it was used, but it looked unfired. After putting almost 400 rounds of all kinds I have found my new carry piece! Its very light, carries easily, has minimal controls to worry about and is VERY accurate - I am able to keep a five round rapid fire string in a palm sized group at 25'; not too shabby for my aged eyes! Field stripping can be confusing, especially if you're a former Glock person - READ THE MANUAL! The checkering on the front and back of the grip is pretty aggresive; if it bothers you it can be taken down using some fine grit sandpaper and patience. Pick one up; you'll love it!


----------



## ScottieG59 (Dec 24, 2012)

Though I went with the PM9, I think the CM9 is fine too. They saved some money with the finish work, the marking, the sights and I think there are some MIM parts, such as the slide release. I have heard no complaints about the CM9.


----------

